# Axolotl Care



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Anyone know of some decent care guides for these?

Today was the first time ive ever really seen a picture of one and think they look really interesting.

Also, any tips of getting the set up right??

I'm new to anything aquatic so any tips on heating (if needed), pumps etc would be grateful. I did read they need a certain temperature range but as i've no idea on tanks with water in a house so im not sure if it would require heating :blush:

Ta,
Gary.


----------



## bellabelloo (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi.
Axolotl need no heating , the water temp ideally should be below 20 degrees.. any higher they tend to get ill. A filter is a good idea as they can be mucky little tykes, I've used the fluvel type but now use a canister.... just getting the hang of that one!!. No stones really on the bottom as they are prone to accidentally eating them, so either fine sand or nothing at all. I tend to regularly spot clean mine, then weekly 20% water changes with dechlorinated water. The water needs to be checked for ammonia/ nitrates/ nitrites as if these rise they can have a bad effect on their health. This may seem like a lot of work, but once this is all up and running they are in my opinion really easy to keep.They eat a reasonable range of food..mine dine on live earth worms with the occasional treat of river shrimp, slivers of raw lean meat, raw rinsed tiger prawn... pellets and so on.

This site has a good care guide for them, plus a forum that 'specialises in them' Axolotls: The Fascinating Mexican Axolotl and the Tiger Salamander


----------



## miffyhorror (Feb 11, 2008)

i have an axolotal and find him pretty easy to look after. mine has gravel at the bottom of his tank and altho he may occasionally swallow a bit he will soon spit it back out again. i feed him on frozen blood worms which i hold out for him and he takes off me.
he is just about my favorite pet!


----------



## miffyhorror (Feb 11, 2008)

this is him, his name is poofla.


----------



## Magpie (Apr 12, 2008)

As has been said, they don't require any heating. They're from Mexico, which makes you think of a hot place, but in the wild they live in Lake Xochimilco, which has a glacier feeding into it, so it's a cold one ! If the water is too warm they end up with fungal infections like newts do.
They definitely need a filter because they're dirty little beasts ! They produce a lot of waste which is high in ammonia and nitrates which can poison them. Like any other aquatics they require a 25% water change every week, with dechlorinated water.
There are lots of things you can feed them but the most common things are worms (from the garden), bloodworm and catfish pellets. Ours are on bloodworm and catfish pellets mostly. They do eat the gravel though (not the brightest creatures !) so I'd recommend using anything that's too big to fit in their mouths (easy done when they're little, but they grow to a foot long so gets harder as they get older and bigger, and they will eat anything that will fit in their mouth). A lot of people suggest using marbles - they're not the greatest, but it's always better to use something because good bacteria in the tank need something to grip on to.

There aren't many books at all around for them, we've only been able to find two, I get most of my information from the internet and from the man at the pet shop who kept and bred them for years.
Have you got any more specific questions ? I'm not sure what else to tell you but I'm sure more axolotl owners can fill you in !

This is Murphy when he got stuck !









and Feathers smiling...


----------

